# Pigeon with baby laying eggs.



## katiescritters (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

My 2 pigeons had one egg hatch 17 days ago, the other one didn't so I got rid of it, but today Plum,the mother, laid another egg. They are sitting on it also. They are still caring for the baby too. Is this normal? I thought they wouldn't start another family till this baby left the nest. Has anyone else had this happen?

Thanks,
katiescritters


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes that is normal. They will incubate another clutch together but the dad will take over feeding the 17 day old baby.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Totally normal when your pigeons are happy, so unless you want to have many pigeons maybe get some 'false eggs' make of plastic, wood or ceramic and swap them as they lay them. Otherwise you can expect two babies every 15 days approx.
Just make sure there is enough room for the two nests. Plum may get a little unsettled if 17 day old baby gets to close to the new eggs in his adventures.
Do you have any photos 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## katiescritters (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the info.  It's my first hatching of babies and I don't really know what to expect.  I have another question. At what age are baby pigeons ready to leave their parents? If they are going to have another family, I would like to take the current baby away from them, but I want it to be able to be on it's own. 

Thanks for the help.
katiescritters


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

katiescritters said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the info.  It's my first hatching of babies and I don't really know what to expect.  I have another question. At what age are baby pigeons ready to leave their parents? If they are going to have another family, I would like to take the current baby away from them, but I want it to be able to be on it's own.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about taking the baby away so soon. Pigeons do this all the time. LOL The baby will be ready to be on it own around 28 to 30 days old. In my loft our babies are weaned at 25 days but that early is not necessary in your case. During the next couple of weeks, Dad and Mom will still take turns sitting on the eggs just like before but you will notice that Dad does most of the feeding of the current baby. If you can, make sure that the feed and water are in a location where the baby can "watch" Dad eat and it will start trying to eat also and Dad will teach it to eat. So..........everything is ok right now. Just sit back and enjoy...............they grow up super fast!!!


----------

